# new pc config needed :)



## kARTechnology (Jul 9, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans:Home use to replace existing PC, I mean the CPU-box only. browsing and games(not a gamer by default, but might play in future)
future proof*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 20-25k*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans:no*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Win8.1 pro, already have it *

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: have hdd...500gb + 1tb*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: no have a 1440x900 in future might buy a hdmi 1080p monitor
*
7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans:
HDD
DVD DRIVE
MONITOR
UPS
KEYBOARD
MOUSE
SPEAKERS
PRINTER 
SCANNER*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans:AFTER budget, expect to get a less price  and in a month or 2*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans:myself*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: online only but locally can enquire rates*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans: need to be future proof like my existing PC(served 7 rock-stable years, still working but wanted to get a new build),
must have HDMI and SPDIF/coaxial out and USB3 and SATA 6gbps
CABINET should be branded and killer looking but less price , side window MUST
still not yet decided on cabinet*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2014)

Intel core i3 4130 -6800,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5200,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -3200,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100,
Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6400,
Deepcool TESSERACT -2700,
Antec VP450P -2600.
TOTAL -28,000.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Intel core i3 4130 -6800, <<------where?*
> *Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5200,  <<------where?*
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -3200,
> Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100,
> ...



OP UPDATED, dvd drive not needed...seeing
i have no idea on gpu...i mean never used a gpu  only used integrated
does cabinet have side window


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2014)

why such big font? it does more harm than good 

which games are you gonna play? highly graphic intensive ones?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> why such big font? it does more harm than good
> 
> which games are you gonna play? highly graphic intensive ones?



never played a high intensive game...
new to gaming, didnt play any game except few need for speed 3 and 4(maybe, don't remember the number)
else should i skip the gpu and get later

- - - Updated - - -

is *APU* superior than *FX series *or is an *i3 4130 *superior than the two???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> never played a high intensive game...
> new to gaming, didnt play any game except few need for speed 3 and 4(maybe, don't remember the number)
> else should i skip the gpu and get later
> 
> ...



i5 4570>FX8320>i3 4130>FX6300>A10-6800
Yes the specified cabinet has a side window.
Don't skip the GPU.

Your config stands like this as of now:

Intel core i3 4130 -6800,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5300,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -3200,
Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6400,
Deepcool TESSERACT -2700,
Antec VP450P -2600.
TOTAL -27,000. 						 

AMD Config

AMD FX4300 -6100,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5900.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 10, 2014)

bavusani said:


> i5 4570>FX8320>i3 4130>FX6300>A10-6800
> Yes the specified cabinet has a side window.
> Don't skip the GPU.
> 
> ...



Intel core i3 4130 -*6800*,* <--------where????

Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6400, <--------where????*

side windows not listed on any shopping site...
how about an SSd as the boot drive/os and programs...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> *Intel core i3 4130 -6800*,* <--------where????
> 
> Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6000, <--------where????*
> 
> ...



*Intel core i3 4130 -6800*,* <--------where????

Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6000, <--------where????

*Both at snapdeal.com


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Intel core i3 4130 -6800*,* <--------where????
> 
> Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6000, <--------where????
> 
> *Both at snapdeal.com




deepcool cabinet side window not listed on any shopping site...
how about an SSd as the boot drive/os and programs...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 11, 2014)

tesseract does not have side window.
i will choose fx 6300 over i3 4130 

- - - Updated - - -

SSDs are good, now cheaper too.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> tesseract does not have side window.
> i will choose fx 6300 over i3 4130
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



how about corsair spec 01/02/03
confused about proccy


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> how about corsair spec 01/02/03
> confused about proccy



Check out circle gaming cabinets. 

CC 821 = 3000 - Circle Gaming Series PC Cabinet CC 821 Model Black Colour With 3 Year Warranty | eBay

CC 820 = 3000 Circle Gaming Series PC Cabinet CC 820 | eBay

CC 830 black = 4000 - Circle Gaming PC Cabinet CC 830 | eBay

I was going to buy CC 830 white but instead bought CM Storm Scount 2 cause I couldnt find reviews on circle cabinets but its definitely good looking. And I have seen circle other products like keyboards, they are decent enough.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Check out circle gaming cabinets.
> 
> CC 821 = 3000 - Circle Gaming Series PC Cabinet CC 821 Model Black Colour With 3 Year Warranty | eBay
> 
> ...



for how much did you buy CM Storm Scount 2???
circle cabinets are not even close to corsair spec looks....imo...i saw them few months back also...
even saw the antec X1-T with windows but not impressed as the corsair spec

spec has killer looks from the front but I'm afraid that the interior paint chips off easily and has only 3-3.5inch bays...

thinking of getting spec 02/03

will not be able to buy for 10 days as I'm out of town...if i order now it wont be delivered as no one will be present to receive the item...moreover i should only receive the item, as to check if everything's okay.


----------



## icebags (Jul 11, 2014)

FX8320 is more future proof than i3.

if u really need the power, then oc it years later with a suitable mobo and cooler. however, if u r not a gamer, then u may not even feel the need in next 8-9 years, and even i3 will suffice.

if u dont wanna spend for i5, then get 8320, and pay the extra amount as installments by paying for electricity bill.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

icebags said:


> FX8320 is more future proof than i3.
> 
> if u really need the power, then oc it years later with a suitable mobo and cooler. however, if u r not a gamer, then u may not even feel the need in next 8-9 years, and even i3 will suffice.
> 
> if u dont wanna spend for i5, then get 8320, and pay the extra amount as installments by paying for electricity bill.



sorry already I'm getting huge electricity bill(dunno know why, maybe i should create a thread)...and i run pc off inverter too so *low power = nice!*

now my current athlon 4600 haS TDP ~90W


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> for how much did you buy CM Storm Scount 2???
> circle cabinets are not even close to corsair spec looks....imo...i saw them few months back also...
> even saw the antec X1-T with windows but not impressed as the corsair spec
> 
> ...



I liked the cc 830 white more than spec cause I was looking for cabinets in white colour. And it has a good white and blue theme.
But apart from that there is good colour schemes in circle cabinets like black and red on the insides too and that might be visible cause of the windowed side panel. But if you like spec then go with it.
Scout 2 cost me 8300rs cause I got the ghost white one which is costlier than the black ones. But its built is very durable and strong. looks extremely sexy with white leds especially at night haha. I ordered mine from itdepot too.

My original preference was NZXT phantom 410 but it was not available. CM HAF912 is good too but costs 5600.

I would say check local stores and you might get something cooler for a lesser price.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I liked the cc 830 white more than spec cause I was looking for cabinets in white colour. And it has a good white and blue theme.
> But apart from that there is good colour schemes in circle cabinets like black and red on the insides too and that might be visible cause of the windowed side panel. But if you like spec then go with it.
> Scout 2 cost me 8300rs cause I got the ghost white one which is costlier than the black ones. But its built is very durable and strong. looks extremely sexy with white leds especially at night haha. I ordered mine from itdepot too.
> 
> ...



here more than 50 computer shops are there but all of them have ze9ron!c$ crap and other !b@ll crap and Tec#c0m crap, etc...
except one who sells a cooler master thunder psu...he became close and started selling corsair cx series, only for high end customers 

instead of investing 8300rs, i can get a new case in future when i need...and it gives the feel of new computer...


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> here more than 50 computer shops are there but all of them have ze9ron!c$ crap and other !b@ll crap and Tec#c0m crap, etc...
> except one who sells a cooler master thunder psu...he became close and started selling corsair cx series, only for high end customers
> 
> instead of investing 8300rs, i can get a new case in future when i need...and it gives the feel of new computer...



I seldom change my pc. Right now I am using a 5yr old dell studio 1555 . I wanted something good and sexy but durable and I have no plans of changing this for the next few years hopefully lol.
I also liked CM Elite 431 Plus Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
But thats too out of stock. Even thermaltake makes good cabinets. Keep looking and you might find something which suits your needs and budget.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 12, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I seldom change my pc. Right now I am using a 5yr old dell studio 1555 . I wanted something good and sexy but durable and I have no plans of changing this for the next few years hopefully lol.
> I also liked CM Elite 431 Plus Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> But thats too out of stock. Even thermaltake makes good cabinets. Keep looking and you might find something which suits your needs and budget.



will do research 
cm 431 plus has no cable management...i didnt like that the front vents for the fan is small


----------



## icebags (Jul 12, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> sorry already I'm getting huge electricity bill(dunno know why, maybe i should create a thread)...and i run pc off inverter too so *low power = nice!*
> 
> now my current athlon 4600 haS TDP ~90W



fx8320 wont be much of a huge on to of what u paying., unless u keep it under load for hours, day after day (read : play BF3/4 everyday).

@ idle, ~16w more than i3/i5 &  ( i.e. 62 hrs to bill 1 unit of electricity more than i3 )

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6396/51143.png

@ load ~80w more than the same ( i.e. 12 hrs to bill 1 unit of electricity than i3 )

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6396/51142.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 12, 2014)

icebags said:


> fx8320 wont be much of a huge on to of what u paying., unless u keep it under load for hours, day after day (read : play BF3/4 everyday).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



thanks for explaining...
well still I have time to decide a build...
will the prices decrease? because in budget it was said so? 
so getting a FX is more futureproof than i3?
and getting a PC which can decode 4k will be nice too...I see GA-B85M-D3H has ability to play 4k, but it is for a 1150 socket. need to search


----------



## icebags (Jul 12, 2014)

# fx8320 @ 9.7k
# 1) ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 | 16GB max RAM @3.8k   [no o.c.]
   2) M5A97 LE R2.0 | 32 GB max RAM @ 5.4k  [very basic o.c. < 3.8 - 4GHz; dont increase voltage, mobo isnt made for that, components may blow up @ worst case]
   3) ASUS M5A97| 32 GB max RAM  [good budget o.c.]
# Corsair DDR3 4 GB(1 x 4GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com 1600MHz  @2.8k
# PSU seasonic eco 500  @3.4k  ( consult cilus for a better choice of psu if there  )
-----------------
total = 21.3k (with M5A97 LE R2.0)

spend rest of the amount for a suitable gfx and a cabby suitable to host 212 evo like something.

it should be on par to i5 4440 at stock and much better when o.c.ed


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 12, 2014)

icebags said:


> # fx8320 @ 9.7k
> # 1) ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 | 16GB max RAM @3.8k   [no o.c.]
> 2) M5A97 LE R2.0 | 32 GB max RAM @ 5.4k  [very basic o.c. < 3.8 - 4GHz; dont increase voltage, mobo isnt made for that, components may blow up @ worst case]
> 3) ASUS M5A97| 32 GB max RAM  [good budget o.c.]
> ...


21.3k-25k= gpu+cabby?
my max budget is 25k...
and I'm not gonna OC
I think fx6300 is enough for me...
is the power consumption high only when under full load?
while browsing then will it be low?

I see that the i3 4130 has lower power consumption and better single threaded apps BUT the fx6300 crushes it when multitasking...
fx6300 might be a future proof as most games now are not fully optimized for 2 cores or more? 
do you guys get liquid coolers(like corsair single radiator) even if the pc is in a *ac* room?


----------



## icebags (Jul 13, 2014)

hmmm, those r fk prices, there u get 10% off with some credit card i think (city bank or something i dont remember)

apart from that, u may replace psu with Antec VP450P -2600 as u dont want to o.c. now, but i say get a proper 500w - still, that vp may just be fine though (dont forget to change psu after 5 yrs - their caps go bad, and loose efficiency over time, ripple also increases as a result). 
u may also check local shop for cheaper prices.

strech budget a little 1-2k and i think u will be able to get the gfx + cabby too. 21.3-2.13 = 19.1. so u get 27-19=8k for cabby + gfx.

when browsing epect ~5% cpu load, when watching movies it should not go > 10% for such powerful cpu.

not all liquid coolers are good. and goods cost something like >5k. normally a 2.5k hyper 212 evo does suffice for most users doing o.c. if stock cooler ever gives u trouble, u may get that, or CM hyper TX (1.4k - but u dont want to o.c. an 8 core proccy with this).


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 15, 2014)

icebags said:


> hmmm, those r fk prices, there u get 10% off with some credit card i think (city bank or something i dont remember)
> 
> apart from that, u may replace psu with Antec VP450P -2600 as u dont want to o.c. now, but i say get a proper 500w - still, that vp may just be fine though (dont forget to change psu after 5 yrs - their caps go bad, and loose efficiency over time, ripple also increases as a result).
> u may also check local shop for cheaper prices.
> ...



I use only CoD
I want to get a psu that has good quality and life(p.s. should not fail/go to srvice center, i have a puer sinewave inverter so mostly my psu will be OK...currently have a cx430v2 and its great)
local shop ppl say "we will put an order for u sir" with their cmmision on the price!

I have a ac in my room so mostly the pc will be cool...what im asking is wvwn if ppl have ac will the buy a liquid cooling setup?
my max budget is 25k at most...max 30k

mobo any other alternatve other than gigabyte? [lost faith in gigabyte, though used 2 gigabyte boards and 1 still running strongly and 1 was defective on arrival(graphics driver will crash pc and it wont start]


any more suggestions guys?[/B]
I have decided on corsair spec series cabby(approx 4k incl shipping)


----------



## loktar (Jul 15, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> 21.3k-25k= gpu+cabby?
> 
> fx6300 might be a future proof as most games now are not fully optimized for 2 cores or more?



yes and no. 4th gen i3 support avx2 instruction sets which are going to be supported by more games in future . AMD will introduce similar instruction only in the upcoming excavator architecture.
If you are only looking at the raw power of cpu , then may be , but not for long.

Either ways , AMD 8320 is a fine cpu, however comparing it to a i3 isn't that fair, as i3 aims at a different section.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 15, 2014)

pls see this guys Processor: Buy CPUs Online - Original Processors with Prices in India

listed as 4.4GHz and 3.5GHz???




------AMD BUILD-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PSU-------------- Corsair Builder Series™ CX430------------------------------------------- 2925  
Cabinet---------- Corsair Carbide Series™ SPEC-02----------------------------------------- 4105  
RAM-------------- Corsair Vengeance™ DDR3 4 GB-------------------------------------------- 3100  
Processor-------- AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor------------------------------------- 6808  
Graphic Card----- Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost R7 250 1GB DDR5--------------- 6356 
Motherboard------ Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 *[old chipset, my existing pc has this chipset]*--- 4156
HDD/SSD---------- existing. will get ssd when hdd fails.
Total---------------------------------------------------------------------------------::27450::

------INTEL BUILD----------------------------------------------------------------------------
PSU-------------- Corsair Builder Series™ CX430------------------------------------------- 2925 
Cabinet---------- Corsair Carbide Series™ SPEC-02----------------------------------------- 4105 
RAM-------------- Corsair Vengeance™ DDR3 4 GB-------------------------------------------- 3100  
Processor-------- Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4130 4th Generation Processor----------------- 6925  
Graphic Card----- Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost R7 250 1GB DDR5--------------- 6356  
Motherboard------ Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H----------------------------------------------------- 5617  
HDD/SSD---------- existing. will get ssd when hdd fails.
Total---------------------------------------------------------------------------------::29028::


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 20, 2014)

guys any suggestions???


----------



## icebags (Jul 20, 2014)

get what is cheapest. ur current config isnt as much bad to think......

getting a 3k mobo is probably a better idea, why even u chose such expensive ones with an overclocking ram.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

get cooler master elite 311/deepcool tesseract. and put the saved cash on a good gpu like gtx 750. i recommend fx 6300 + gigabyte 970a ds3p.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 20, 2014)

icebags said:


> get what is cheapest. ur current config isnt as much bad to think......
> 
> getting a 3k mobo is probably a better idea, why even u chose such expensive ones with an overclocking ram.



so the mobo is ok??? i mean it is using the chipset that my current amd athlon uses...

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> get cooler master elite 311/deepcool tesseract. and put the saved cash on a good gpu like gtx 750. i recommend fx 6300 + gigabyte 970a ds3p.



well currently i have a zebronics peace cabinet with side window.
but geting a new pc in a old cabinet will give no new feeling.

the problem is...still i have'nt played any games till now... should I? just gonna enter college...
*and my moniter has vga only(1440x900)*


----------



## icebags (Jul 20, 2014)

it does. but unless u want 32 gb memory, go with ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

and any value ram suffices ur needs, u dont needs expensiv rams with big oversized heat sinks. 

but, best way to be future proof is, to save money for future gadgets.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> well currently i have a zebronics peace cabinet with side window.
> but geting a new pc in a old cabinet will give no new feeling.
> 
> the problem is...still i have'nt played any games till now... should I? just gonna enter college...
> *and my moniter has vga only(1440x900)*



 it is you decision whether to play games or not.   if you are not planning to play any graphic intensive games, you don't really need such a card.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is you decision whether to play games or not.   if you are not planning to play any graphic intensive games, you don't really need such a card.



I can get an ssd insted...should decide
and should i wait until a budget 970 chipset gigabyte mobo releases in india?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2014)

i doubt the release of budget 970 chipset based mobo. i am not sure though.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 2, 2014)

so can i finalize the amd build tomorrow? prices are skyrocketing(proccy)!!!
any suggestions guys??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 2, 2014)

then get asap


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 2, 2014)

is this  mobo ok  for the amd build????
GA-970A-DS3P


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 2, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> is this  mobo ok  for the amd build????
> GA-970A-DS3P



yes. remember you need to get a dedicated gpu to get display out.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yes. remember you need to get a dedicated gpu to get display out.


yep going with the r7 Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost

and going with cx430...is it ok...flipkart for psu an gpu
remaining snapdeal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 2, 2014)

then no problem. the board will help you to overclock your cpu too..


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> then no problem. the board will help you to overclock your cpu too..



or the 4k old chipset board!!! going to order now, in a state of  
weather to buy spec 03 white or spec 02 red...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

amd did not have new chipsets for past few years.
how about Buy Online NZXT Phantom 240 Mid-Tower Chassis Cabinet Case in India. a little bit expensive than spec03.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> amd did not have new chipsets for past few years.
> how about Buy Online NZXT Phantom 240 Mid-Tower Chassis Cabinet Case in India. a little bit expensive than spec03.



hmmm after seeing that, 
itdepo 555rs extra for shipping...
what if 4k used for a much better graphics card? already have a zebronics side window cabinet ...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> hmmm after seeing that,
> itdepo 555rs extra for shipping...
> what if 4k used for a much better graphics card? already have a zebronics side window cabinet ...



that will give you more gaming performance for sure. then buy cabinet later.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that will give you more gaming performance for sure. then buy cabinet later.



which gpu then??? no sleep huh 

- - - Updated - - -

FINAL CONFIG USING OLD CABINET! 
need suggestions for ssd please...samsung evo 120gb??? 
or ebay intel ssd???


ordered this         sleeep

AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 ---------7163 snapdeal
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB --------------------3113 snapdeal
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost DDR5--6031 flipkart
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P --------------------------5805 flipkart
Corsair CX430 ----------------------------------2925 flipkart
================================================25037


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> which gpu then??? no sleep huh
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -5500.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 3, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -5500.



FLIOKART SHIPPED THE ORDER!!!
I'm afraid after seeing bad reviews on newegg

- - - Updated - - -

guys, do you recommend me to cancel the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P and get asus ASUS M5A97 LE /ASUS M5A97


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> FLIOKART SHIPPED THE ORDER!!!
> I'm afraid after seeing bad reviews on newegg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



No just go with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P...


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 3, 2014)

bssunil said:


> No just go with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P...



well tell me why i should go with gigabyte...feeling bad!!!
is it overclocable in future


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> which gpu then??? no sleep huh


i am going to start a new thread about "how to sleep early?"   no sleep these days 


> FINAL CONFIG USING OLD CABINET!
> need suggestions for ssd please...samsung evo 120gb???
> or ebay intel ssd???


samsung evo gets my vote. if you could wait, see 850 evo version to appear on market.


> ordered this         sleeep
> 
> AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 ---------7163 snapdeal
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB --------------------3113 snapdeal
> ...



congrats...

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> guys, do you recommend me to cancel the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P and get asus ASUS M5A97 LE /ASUS M5A97



ds3p is much better than LE version of m5a97.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am going to start a new thread about "how to sleep early?"   no sleep these days
> 
> samsung evo gets my vote. if you could wait, see 850 evo version to appear on market.
> 
> ...



when comparing to ASUS M5A97???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> when comparing to ASUS M5A97???



they are more or less the same. asus has 2esata ports whereas gigabyte has more expansion slots. asus has 8 usb 2.0 and 2 usb 3.0 ports. gigabyte has 6 usb2.0 and 2 usb 3.0 ports.
asus has slightly better audio codec too.
Motherboards - M5A97 EVO R2.0 - ASUS
*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4591#sp


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 4, 2014)

Samsung 840 EVO 120GB is only 4995 @ sd
but should I wait???, will the new version be in the same price


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 4, 2014)

i dont know whether prices may go down or not. but currently it is a vfm ssd for 5k.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 5, 2014)

RECEIVED GPU IN TAMPERED CONDITION BY FLIPKART!!! WHAT TO DO
should i try to see  if it works ok with my existing pc? (in siggy) and received mobo in good condition
*s12.postimg.org/8zb109r9l/DSC_1063.jpg
*s12.postimg.org/hleakv39l/DSC_1053.jpg
*s12.postimg.org/dmh321emh/DSC_1054.jpg
*s12.postimg.org/n8anic5s9/DSC_1055.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> RECEIVED GPU IN TAMPERED CONDITION BY FLIPKART!!! WHAT TO DO
> should i try to see  if it works ok with my existing pc? (in siggy) and received mobo in good condition
> *s12.postimg.org/8zb109r9l/DSC_1063.jpg
> *s12.postimg.org/hleakv39l/DSC_1053.jpg
> ...



Just return it and ask for a new one.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 6, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Just return it and ask for a new one.



FK telling to wait for the "concerned" department to call and verify and then only they'll give a new piece


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2014)

get a replacement. no compromise for defective pieces.
try to call them too.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get a replacement. no compromise for defective pieces.
> try to call them too.



continue in fk watch thread about this issue *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/149614-flipkart-watch-thread-45.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> continue in fk watch thread about this issue *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/149614-flipkart-watch-thread-45.html



saw this thread later


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 7, 2014)

suggest me some
 nice games to play?  

please mention both online and offline games


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 9, 2014)

guys the pc is up and running, got* 25fps[is it ok]* in heavenbenchmark, though i didnt format and simply uninstalled old drivers and installed new as ssd didn't arrive

*now the problem is the cpu fan does a buzzing/creaking noise always...*


----------



## icebags (Aug 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> suggest me some
> nice games to play?
> 
> please mention both online and offline games





plants and zombies. online.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> *now the problem is the cpu fan does a buzzing/creaking noise always...*



check the temperature first. amd coolers usually makes more noise though.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> check the temperature first. amd coolers usually makes more noise though.



noise of air is ok{@>5000rpm) , but my noise feels like a bearing noise or something, like a slight tirrrrrr even on slow speed and high speed, tough it is not audible until i put my ear near the case
temp is 40 idle as i screwed up when putting the cooler and half paste was on proccy and another half on heatsink 

suggest some offline games...which makes me see the true potential of gpu

ran heavenmard and gpu *fps was 25 avg and 70deg temp of gpu*


----------



## icebags (Aug 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> suggest some offline games...which makes me see the true potential of gpu



crysis 1,2,3


----------

